# prayer for healing



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

through the veil

goddess
you'll take my hand
on samhain i will fly
to visit the other place i know
i will embrace my father
and forgive my mother
they did not know their way
for it was only a trace
now we are all rising into the light
now we are filled and sated
by the knowledge that imperfection
is the perfection of our life
all our errors made in love recede
with only the love remaining
my enemies are my loved ones
my friends no different
oh father, mother
i will be there in time
never too late
but not too soon
pressed in the book of life
like flowers saved from a funeral
or a bridal bouquet
preserved in glycerin
the essence of our lives
caught up in gold
like the sickle nicking
the vein we sacrifice and dance
draw down, our lady
take us back to the start
in your arms

-moustress copyright 2012


----------

